# Best 4K HDR projector for 158-160" AT Screen



## ERPauls (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm getting close to building my dedicated Home Theater. Trying to decide on which Projector will fit the bill.
The room:
16x23x8 w,l,h in feet
Will have no ambient light, completely controlled
I will be using a AT Screen yet to be chosen of 158-160" 2:35-2:40 ratio
I want a natural 4K with HDR projector. Not an eshift
Hoping to not need an anamorphic lens for brightness.

Not going to include price atm since I am also trying to decide what that budget needs to be.
I am expecting well over $5k


----------



## saizui (Nov 15, 2021)

XGIMI recently released a new 4K laser projector called AURA, 
and it looks like it has good quality and good color contrast from YouTube videos. 
And the price is right.
I plan to use the VIVISTORM ultra short focus anti-light floor screen with the XGIMI AURA.


----------

